# What are the three top pleasure of retirement that make it really great just for you ...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...that those who know you don't or wouldn't understand?

My three are

1. Having no wristwatch tan lines on both wrists anymore because when the guys I worked with gave me my gold pocket watch , I tossed my wrist watches that I wore with local time on one and in plant GMT time on the other in the river on my last drive home from work over the bridge.

2. Only setting my alarm clock 1 to 3 times a month instead of 5 or 6 days a week.

3. Always letting the answering machine screen my calls , returning the ones I want to and sleeping in as late as I want to if the dogs let me.

What are your top three pleasures?


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I haven't retired yet (5 more years), but had a nice 10 weeks off earlier this year as practice. I loved waking up when I was done sleeping (usually 7:30 instead of 4:20 now). I also loved working on farm projects in the cool mornings, and taking a long, leisurely lunch. I was able to get some long time wish list items crossed off my list, and built a wonderful 10x16 greenhouse for my wife.

I imagine one thing I will love about retirement is the free time to visit with friends, and go fishing.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

1. Laying in a hammock while reading, or working crosswords puzzles.
2. Enjoying an afternoon cup of espresso.
3. A nap about lunchtime.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Will retire next June. Will be nice to have time to harvest garden items at leisure. Will clean and organize sheds and work spaces. Will have more time to devote to prison ministry. And fishing. And hunting. And traveling. And helping my daughter fix her house. And fix my house. And . . .


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Naps
2. Naps
3. Not filling my cars gas tank weekly. In fact I have not been to a gas station since March.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Watching the dust accumulate on the top of the alarm clock - never having to wind it or set it anymore. Now if only we could un-wind the cat.

Not having to follow a shopping or laundry schedule based on days off of work - able to do it all when the mood strikes.

Spending all the time we want together.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Although I am now officially retired from teaching, I still manage rent properties and a family trust. HOWEVER, I love deciding that I'm not going to do any bookkeeping for a few days. Almost daily afternoon naps are luxurious. Having time to put in a huge garden and work in the garden every morning is my number three delight.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

1. No longer being conformed to a schedule; get up when I want, go to bed when I want, take off and go somewhere anytime we want.
2. Not feeling rushed to get chores done so I can have some free time on weekends, holidays, etc.
3. Lots of time to dedicate to my hobbies and personal interests.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am only 67. I'll let you know what my top 3 are when I retire.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Agree on not wear a watch. Have not had one on for 19 years.
Not being tied to a cell phone, pager, or portable police radio, waiting to get called out to a serious fatal accident.
Bring able to do my farming and gardening at my leisure. 

This list could get pretty long, fast.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Not wearing a hard hat, steel toed boots, safety glasses, hearing protection, an O2 sensor, tools and a radio 12 to 15 hours a day. Fishing or hunting any day of the week. I do leave the waters and woods to those who get weekends off. Sitting in the yard with my bride of 43 years, watching the sun come up and nature come to life.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

In the rental business too. Tossed my watch in the trash on the way out of the door in 1988 at 24yrs old. Can't sleep when it's daylight. I don't have three things. Let me try? I only work on the rentals five hours per day, enjoy teaching my nephews the business and I guess the third is messing with the cows...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

1) Spending the day doing nothing. Well, it looks like I did nothing but really I ran myself ragged doing little nagging chores that needed to be done but weren't really essential.

2) Watching nature. It's more fun setting on your deck or porch with your morning coffee or tea while wearing pajamas when you know you don't have to punch a time clock.

3) Watching sunsets/sunrises, clouds floating overhead or stargazing.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Shrek said:


> ...that those who know you don't or wouldn't understand?
> 
> My three are
> 
> ...


Retired 20 years ago from regular job. Been working on my farm running two businesses since then. As long as i can walk and think straight i will keep working till i pass on. I do take a vacation 30 days each year and go fishing. Started wording when i was 8 or 9 sellng daily paper after school. The daily St. Louis Post page at that time was 3 cents each.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

62 and getting ready to retire next August. Starting a business now to keep busy.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

1- Waking up and not having to go into work- being able to do whatever each morning including going back to bed.

2- How much I'm getting done in the garden (good thing I retired in winter here in AL or I might've moved into an apartment already in summer's heat).

3- not driving for days at a time.

? not best thing but- Worrying about and pitying my former coworkers then knowing I don't have any more responsibilities for the chaos there nor reason for guilt about it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My top three? A nap before and a nap after my nap!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not sure if we are retired or not? We still get up at 5 am; at least I do . Bill gets up at six for breakfast. We still grow our food and preserve it and split and store wood.. The biggest difference is we haven't had any barn animals this winter. We only have five hens. When there were cows or goats to milk and horses to feed it was out to the barn by six and breakfast came after chores.This was an easy winter and we have enjoyed it. My three things I and we are enjoying are; ;
(1) Freedom to do what we want with no pressure to keep a schedule or be anywhere at a certain time 

{2) Spending a lot of time with each other in our small home. We worked so hard for so long struggling we never had time just to be together. Covid restricted our movements even more for a year now and we literally have been each others company; rarely seeing anyone else. What we discovered is we REALLY do LIKE each other as well as love each other! 

(3) We discovered we will never really retire as long as we can stay healthy. Bill already has this year's garden mapped out and we are deciding if we need a few animals besides chickens. If we do bring home more critters next winter will be different with early morning chores to do. We also continue to be challenged to live frugally and with as little money as possible ( a good thing to know in the event the economy collapses) and can pursue this as we don't owe anything for debts; house or farm. We couldn't do what we wanted when we had debts to pay. So as long as we pay our property taxes we are free of obligations and can pursue what we want. Retired or just getting old life is good despite the pandemic.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Morning coffee on the porch while being serenaded by the songbirds. Enjoying the beach whenever I want. Bonfires as a social life. I don't have to go to town unless I want.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

1) I like to go to thrift stores, auctions, etc, and now I can go during the week instead of just on the weekends when everyone else is there too!

2) Putting gas in my van to go places that I want to go to, versus going places that I need/have to go to.

3) If I accidently or just can't get to sleep until 1or 2 am, it's ok, coz I don't have to get up at stupid o'clock in the morning!

Ok, I can think of a lot actually! One more....I can hit the lunch specials, and also movie specials now instead of paying full price! Score!


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Im on ssi.but still do retired things.My last full time job required that I be up by 6am.i left that job in 07. But I still get up at 6am.

I have coffee going by 6:20.sitting on the porch with a hot cup of yesterday's coffee by 6:30.i do my primary shopping when I need and want to.pay my bill's on line so I don't have to leave the house.sit on the porch with a neighbor, and talk about the other neighbors.cook n eat what I want and when I want.walk to the local store that's a block away.. except for the bill's.i think I'll do that again tomorrow.lol.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Gosh just 3?! I've been retired since I was 35. I've done a lot!

1. Sailing
2. Traveling 
3. Being able to tell someone to kiss my grits because nobody has any say over me but myself and the Lord


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nowadays, I don't have to get up way early to do chores, then 1.) dress for the office, 2.) drive to town, and 3.) work as a cog in the medical industrial system.

That's what I don't do.

I do get up only semi-early, but I've always been an early bird. I tend to the animals, but it's a joy because I'm not rushed. Still don't get things done completely, but that's okay, because I finally learned that very few regular chores are ever really done.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I can sleep when i am tired and wake up when i am rested


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Agree on not wear a watch. Have not had one on for 19 years.
> Not being tied to a cell phone, pager, or portable police radio, waiting to get called out to a serious fatal accident.
> Bring able to do my farming and gardening at my leisure.
> 
> This list could get pretty long, fast.


Not wearing a watch for 22 yrs, quit right after I retired from the Rescue Squad.
I sleep and eat anytime I want...almost no schedule.
Living the way I want.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Terri said:


> I can sleep when i am tired and wake up when i am rested


If I did that I would be on a 24/12 schedule. Awake for 24 hours, sleep for 12.


----------



## Texas23 (6 mo ago)

1. Not being away from home for weeks at a time for work.
2. “Forgetting to turn on my cell phone for days at a time.
3. Not caring what day of the week it is.

Bonus
4. Waking up every morning next to my lovely wife!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> If I did that I would be on a 24/12 schedule. Awake for 24 hours, sleep for 12.


Coincidentally, friends and I were discussing the schedule utilized by Tesla and DaVinci: Ubermann. Sleep 20 minutes every 4 hours.

Don't know that I could handle that, but it seems plausible.









Leonardo da Vinci and Nikola Tesla Allegedly Followed the Uberman Sleep Cycle


Will six 20-minute naps per day make you more productive?




www.discovery.com


----------



## twodogartstudio (6 mo ago)

I just retired 2 weeks ago. What I love about it so far: 1. being able to be in my garden and work there as long as I want to 2. I have the time for keeping Angora rabbits and Quail now. 3. I don't have to get up early - sometimes I do cuz I want to and sometimes I sleep in.. I love the quiet dark mornings. 4. I like that I am my own boss - I get to choose.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

1- My bed. It's there when I want it, for as long as I want it, and I never have to worry about leaving it before I'm ready.
2- Spending 24/7 with my favorite person in the whole world. I don't take it for granted. For most of our marriage it seems we were simply passing on our way to doing everything that was required of us. Now, it's just the two of us and I still enjoy his company so much. I take nothing for granted because after 48 years together, one of us has got to pass on in the not so distant future and then it will be no more. 
3- lack of stress. I spent a lifetime of high pressure decisions all day long and now I have nothing to stress about. If it makes me happy I do it. If it doesn't, I don't.


----------

